# need some advice.



## tattoonick (Mar 7, 2011)

Ive been in the brick buisiness for 15 years. I recently took over my own buisiness. My previous boss passed away. We did alot of new residential type work. But we never did any coin corners. The boss man would bid them high,and the owner's would never order them. How high should i bid them and is there a way to pull a line off corner poles when you do coins? Or do you have to build leads?


----------



## Michael Olding (Aug 5, 2008)

Bid them as high as you can... to make money.

We set our corner poles out to the edge of the quoins and then block the line in for the runs. I'm sure there's many other ways to do it as well and someone else will chime in.


----------



## tattoonick (Mar 7, 2011)

im a little suprised ive been reading Q&A's on this site for a week. and everyone has a ton of opions on everthing but the ? i asked. i do realize that its weird not knowing about coin corners. but im not jst some shmuck. i have worked on some really nice and expensive houses and done some quality work in the last 15 years. i really thought i would get a little more feedback. also i think the the the old boss man would charge $100 extra per coin corner. does that sound about right to anyone?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I know little about masonry ---What is a coin corner?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

$75-100 is about the right price.


----------



## ave (Feb 20, 2011)

First off they are called a quoin corner. Like mike says the fastest way is to set the corner poles to the line of the quoin and shim the line out with a pieces of 3/4" (or whatever reveal you want for the quoin). Lay the field first. Pull out your line shim and lay up the quoin. If you are offsetting your quoin a full 4" it's a different animal. Are you using brick for the quoin or a stone? What is your offset distance from the wall line?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Make sure when you lay out your wall and pull your heights that you end up with either a full quoin on top, or an in course on top. DO NOT STOP WITH HALF A QUOIN!

That being said, I set my corner poles up like the others and just run my line on the inside for the wall.


----------



## ave (Feb 20, 2011)

Agreed 6string. Layout is key. Thats why we charge more for quoins. As always layout from end to beginning. Lots to consider with window heads and sills to hit. Types of material for sills or headers. One thing I have found is that the quoins are not pronounced enough unless a different colored material is used for the quoin. If there is a footer for a 4" revealed quoin, the quoin shows up pretty well if the same color as the field brick.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Tattoo-As Michael and others have noted, probably the easiest way is as described.....set the speed lead for the _quoins_, and block in for the field....There is nothing that says you can't stick build your leads, but you'll find that using speed leads, quoins take very little extra time, whereas freestyling them will definitely go slower. It's no big deal that you haven't done them before.....in some areas you almost never see them done....I haven't done any in 25 years I'll bet. As far as pricing goes; Are you talking brick quoins? Or stone? Eight foot walls? Or twenty? Same kind of brick? Or contrasting? I would probably pick a price _per quoin_ and run with that....it's hard to be very far off, believe me. You can always google 'quoin corners' and hit 'images'..........that will give you some ideas on the different styles and looks that can be achieved with quoins. Some really sharp-some not so much. Good luck!


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

We set our poles/speed leads out the 1/2" to 3/4" as well, and trig in for the wall infill. We simply use a standard wood line block (yes, the free ones w/ the suppliers name) and cut an additional kerf with a hand saw on the back side of the block, parallel to the one you typically use.


----------



## tattoonick (Mar 7, 2011)

my question didnt pertain to a specific job this time. I was just trying to learn for the future when it came up. thanks for the advice that was given. I appreciate everyone who took the tiime to share their knoledge.


----------



## wsheffield (Mar 11, 2008)

(for entire house)set your corner pole 5\8 out dimensional both ways.wrap line around pole and place 1\2 block of wood between line and pole for laying veneer, when laying course start 16'' or 20'' off corner depending on size coins,run your wall in,raise line,then catch up coin. this is how we do it and is very productive. for just veneer of one elev. set poles normal as any other veneer and run coins a course behind except on through courses


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i also set my corner poles out to where the quions will be.then i use a piece of my corner block to brick my line to field brick.i have found that since i have to cut off most corner blocks anyway,i save my pieces and use them as spacers on my corner poles.

in my part of oklahoma i get 25.00 per quion. which runs 75-100.00 per corner.

as six string said,it is very important to space it out right.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stacker said:


> i also set my corner poles out to where the quions will be.then i use a piece of my corner block to brick my line to field brick.i have found that since i have to cut off most corner blocks anyway,i save my pieces and use them as spacers on my corner poles.
> 
> in my part of oklahoma i get 25.00 per quion. which runs 75-100.00 per corner.
> 
> as six string said,it is very important to space it out right.


Be aware that stacker works practically for free in his part of Oklahoma....He can't even afford clothes.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> Be aware that stacker works practically for free in his part of Oklahoma....He can't even afford clothes.


i have had my eye on a pair of used boxers at the thrift store,got them talked down to 25 cents!if i can get them down to a dime im going to jump on them


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

lmao


----------

